# Alternate Chevre draining?



## Island Creek Farm (Jun 16, 2010)

I've been doing something that may be "wrong", but it seems to work well...maybe the true cheese gurus could tell me how I am massacre-ing this chevre? LOL

I add culture to FFTG milk, stir, let set 1 hour to reconstitute, add rennet, stir 1 min and leave for 12 hours. I have a stainless steel collander that has periodic holes that are the same size as the holes in the chevre molds. I put curds in collander, roll around to do a "quick drain" w/o mashing or breaking curds...just to get the majority of whey out. Then I mix in salt and herbs and spoon into chevre or basket molds and leave 12 hours to finish draining, refrigerate approximately 2 hours and turn out of molds.

Texture is good, smooth, not grainy. I'm wondering if by my not hanging it, I am doing something chemically different to the cheese? No one can tell the difference between it and hung chevre...I just got tired of all the cheesecloth!


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

I don't think there's a problem there.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

I am a diehard and I guess glutton for punishment and still hang all my chevre curds in cloth.


----------



## Hearts In Dixie (Oct 29, 2007)

If it works for you and you like the taste and texture then it is the right way to make it. I still hang my chevre also but your way might be worth a try.

Marla


----------

